# Smack yo momma Deer Jerky



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN lang=EN>

I?ve posted this before but I?ll do another w/ updates? Since the season is almost over, and folks are always interested in jerky making----Here is the best deer jerky that will make you smack your momma!

Per 4-5 lbs of thinly sliced deer meat, 1 bottle of Alegro Spicy marinate (pictured and can be bought at Food World/Winn Dixie/Publix). I take the meat and drain as much of the blood and water that I can. Then I take a toothy meat tenderized and smash it out even thinner. I usually cut the larger pieces in half (2-3 inch pieces left). Once the meat has been drained and tenderized, I place into a container and let the marinate soak in over night. If done right the meat will actually soak up almost all the marinate. Put it on the dehydrater fer 5-6 hours or until as done as you like. There are a few PFF family members that have tried it and can vouch fer it?.Try it and you?ll love it!

It only yields 2 sandwich bags full (pictured) and a few trial pieces in another bag fer your official PFF taste tester, Chase (see ya this afternoon)!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good, that little bag mine?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/14/2010)*Looks good, that little bag mine?


Yepper......I told Curtis that it was too bad he didn't live close cause you'll have to explain the flavor to himoke:letsdrink


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Mmmmmmm MmmmmmmMmmmmmm......Slobber slobber.......

Looks great! I'll have to try that. :letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dammit man, thats some of the best Jerky Ive ever eaten. Thanks Jason.


----------



## GOLIATH (Jan 13, 2010)

Tried it first hand and it is some dad-gum good jerky. Thanks for posting the recipe. Y'all got to try it.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

How much does a decent dehydrator cost, and



Is the resulting product perishable? Or can you store it safely without refrigeration


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *choppedliver (2/15/2010)*How much does a decent dehydrator cost, and
> 
> Is the resulting product perishable? Or can you store it safely without refrigeration


I bought a cheapo about 10 years or so ago....I think it was about 30 bucks. When this 1 dies out, I may buy 1 ofthe more expensive ones.

As fer perishable.....It never last's in my household, but I guess if you vacuum sealed it...it would probably last a while. Heck, out of the 2 bags I made, I have about 3/4 a bag left....Folks at work usually demolish it!!!


----------

